# Creative Labs Recon 3D ?

## Celes_Eternal

Hello guys,

I wonder if it's possible to use my sound card with linux (I saw my card in pavucontrol, but no more)

lspci -v:

```
05:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB Recon3D (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Recon3D

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at df104000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at df100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [170] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Capabilities: [180] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

dmesg :

```
[    0.743715] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: autoconfig for CA0132: line_outs=1 (0xd/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    0.743717] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.743718] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.743719] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.743719] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    inputs:

[    0.743721] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:      Mic=0x12

[    0.745660] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for ctefx.bin failed with error -2

[    0.757467] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2: autoconfig for CA0132: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    0.757468] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.757469] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.757470] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.757471] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    dig-out=0xc/0x0

[    0.757472] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    inputs:

[    0.757473] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:      Aux=0x11

[    0.757473] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D2:    dig-in=0xe

[    0.759441] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for ctefx.bin failed with error -2

[    0.769926] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Master Playback Volume:0 is already present

[    0.769930] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Master Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769932] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Capture Volume:0 is already present

[    0.769933] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769936] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Analog-Mic2 Capture Volume:0 is already present

[    0.769938] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Analog-Mic2 Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769940] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:What U Hear Capture Volume:0 is already present

[    0.769942] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:What U Hear Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769944] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Mic1-Boost (30dB) Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769946] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:HP/Speaker Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769947] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:AMic1/DMic Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769949] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:HP/Speaker Auto Detect Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769951] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:AMic1/DMic Auto Detect Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.769954] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Surround Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.770023] snd_hda_codec_ca0132: probe of hdaudioC1D2 failed with error -16

[    0.770780] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=2 (0xb/0x11/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    0.770781] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.770782] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    hp_outs=2 (0x10/0xf/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.770783] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.770784] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    dig-out=0xc/0xd

[    0.770785] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    inputs:

[    0.770786] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:      Mic=0x12

[    0.770787] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:      Line=0x13

[    0.770788] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D2:    dig-in=0xe

[    0.775888] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Surround Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.775892] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Capture Volume:0 is already present

[    0.775894] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Capture Switch:0 is already present

[    0.775969] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch:0 is already present

[    0.776015] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC1D2 failed with error -16

[    0.776017] hdaudio hdaudioC1D2: Unable to bind the codec

```

aplay -l :

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Creative [HDA Creative], device 0: CA0132 Analog [CA0132 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Creative [HDA Creative], device 1: CA0132 Digital [CA0132 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

I searched few days, but the subject is not clear.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Celes_Eternal,

From 

```
[    0.769926] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: control 2:0:0:Master Playback Volume:0 is already present
```

and 

```
[    0.776015] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC1D2 failed with error -16

[    0.776017] hdaudio hdaudioC1D2: Unable to bind the codec 
```

I would guess that you switched sound card support from modular to built in, then made a mess of the kernel install process, so that you are trying to load modules that are already built into the kernel.

Reinstall your kernel and kernel modules.  Do not forget to mount /boot.

Maybe that was the cause.  You use the old kernel and new modules because boot was not mounted for the kernel install?

What is the time/date in 

```
uname -a
```

Thats the build date/time of the running kernel.  If you have a newer kernel, its not actually running yet.

```
[    0.745660] snd_hda_intel 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for ctefx.bin failed with error -2 
```

You are also missing firmware.

----------

## Celes_Eternal

Thanks for the firmware  :Smile: 

But for the "is already present", I don't know what to do (compile kernel didn't do anything)

It's not possible there is a problem because I have a HDMI output on the nvidia card?

lspci -v

```
01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fb0 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 3232

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at df080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

uname -a

```
Linux EternalStorm 4.4.6-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 23:56:50 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I even tried to delete /lib/modules/.... but no success.

PS: I always mount /boot, because I use genkernel (it's a bad idea?)

----------

## EasterParade

I've been trying to get this darn piece of junk to work on Linux; to no avail.

```
aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Creative [HDA Creative], Gerät 0: CA0132 Analog [CA0132 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Creative [HDA Creative], Gerät 1: CA0132 Digital [CA0132 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

```

20:55:51 root@aldebaran /home/liki # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_modeset        756839  6

uvcvideo               73119  0

videobuf2_vmalloc       4710  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1545  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         10419  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_core         24856  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

snd_hda_codec_ca0132    24926  1

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     33167  1

nvidia              11848171  134 nvidia_modeset

snd_hda_intel          22387  9

snd_hda_codec          86363  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_ca0132

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5303  0

snd_hwdep               5866  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           46804  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_ca0132

coretemp                5916  0

snd_pcm                77615  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core,snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_timer              19241  1 snd_pcm

snd                    56180  25 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_ca0132,snd_pcm

soundcore               5231  1 snd

nvidia_drm              1160  0

efivarfs                5351  1

```

```
[    5.139884] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: autoconfig for CA0132: line_outs=1 (0xd/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    5.139885] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.139886] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    hp_outs=1 (0x10/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.139886] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    5.139887] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    dig-out=0xc/0x0

[    5.139887] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    inputs:

[    5.139888] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:      Mic=0x12

[    5.139889] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    dig-in=0xe

[    5.149562] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.0: Direct firmware load for ctefx.bin failed with error -2

[    5.163163] modprobe (1667) used greatest stack depth: 12496 bytes left

[    5.163381] input: HDA Creative SPDIF as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:03:00.0/0000:04:07.0/0000:08:00.0/sound/card1/input11

[    5.163432] input: HDA Creative Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:03:00.0/0000:04:07.0/0000:08:00.0/sound/card1/input12

```

This is going on for years now and NOTHING's been done. 

[EDIT] Sorry but I just have to add this rant today as it keeps nagging me for month now: There have been sooooo many kernel updates.

You´d expect one of those to finally correct the firmware support for this card someday. But no.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
4.9.0-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Dec 16 20:32:28 CET 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Devices are there - sound is Zer0.

And it has nothing to do with audio as module or not.

This hunk of junk just does not work on Linux and nobody seems to be able to do anything to fix this.

----------

## NTU

I have a Sound Blaster Z sound card (which uses the same driver as the Recon3d except it's even more unstable in Linux.)

The ONLY way I've been able to get sound working was to disable the specific driver for the sound card and use the generic hda-intel driver. As for firmware, disable the config option along the lines of "include firmware files into the kernel image" that way firmware will be loaded from userspace. Compile sound as a module as drivers that are BUILT-IN require firmware to be built in to the kernel. Generic HD intel driver works great with Creative sound cards. When the CA0132 driver is enabled, I've never had any luck. Hope this helps!

edit: be sure linux-firmware is installed, latest unstable version preferably.

----------

## EasterParade

Thanks a lot for your kind response NTU; I appreciate it very much.   :Smile: 

I already tried your approach during my attempts at getting this piece of metal to work.

Never got it running though.

I do have this:

```
 dmesg | grep DSP

[    5.938519] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: ca0132 DSP downloaded and running

[    7.510630] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: ca0132 DSP downloaded and running

```

But the card remains mute at all times.

The bug is known since 2011/2012. Obviously the codec has been done for Chromebook and no Dev

at Creative ever cared for making it usable to other systems ever since.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55541

So I assume it won't work with any kernel at all because Creative just doesn't care and the Linux

community fails to put enough pressure on this shit-company for what it's worth.

I cannot do anything about it as I have given my old X-Fi away as a gift; cannot come demanding my gift back, can I ?   :Confused: 

Using on-board sound of my mainboard could be an option but then I use the Sondcore in Windows for gaming

and it is quite comfortable.

Frustration is high but solution not in sight, forever I suspect. So I guess that's that ....   :Shocked: 

----------

## NTU

Don't load the ca0132 driver, post output of your proc asound files and alsa-info WITHOUT ca0132 driver. Post dmesg bits and all the usual stuff and I'll take a look, the ca0132 module breaks sound 100% and is completely useless. Never use it. I say again, never use ca0132 driver on ca0132 hardware; the generic HDA parser intel driver is your only chance in hell in ever being able to use it. If you guys can't get it working, I'll take em XD

----------

## EasterParade

https://paste.ee/p/eDCnK

```
aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Creative [HDA Creative], Gerät 0: Generic Analog [Generic Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Creative [HDA Creative], Gerät 1: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

lsmod snippet

```
snd_hda_codec_generic    53863  2

nvidia_drm              1160  0

snd_hda_intel          22387  8

snd_hda_codec          85174  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hwdep               5866  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           45901  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_pcm                77615  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              19241  1 snd_pcm

snd                    56180  22 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_pcm

soundcore               5231  1 snd

```

Jack is not in front panel as it isn't connected by choice. Doesn't matter: for some sound works weakly on front jack

and for some it only works on back. For most there's no sound at all.

----------

## yaclo

when i had a blaster Z card It was working fine with freebsd 11 (generic HDA) but at linux it never worked with generic hda

that's why i replaced the card with usb version

----------

## mouacyk

I have complete success here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1051220.html?sid=0636dfe60dfb699efd8549e6b91c04eb

Still working to this day.

----------

## mouacyk

The following patch by Connor McAdams <conmanx360-AT-gmail.com> applied to my 4.18.5 kernel allowed the Sound Blaster Z to work wonderfully, enabling all of its features within alsamixer.

Where to get patch and firmware: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1805030#p1805030

Official patch information: https://lwn.net/Articles/753638/

Great work and thanks!

```
[    5.308031] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    5.308321] snd_hda_intel 0000:02:00.0: Disabling MSI

[    5.308325] snd_hda_intel 0000:02:00.0: Force to non-snoop mode

[    5.329882] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: autoconfig for Sound Blaster Z: line_outs=3 (0xb/0x11/0x10/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    5.329885] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.329887] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    hp_outs=1 (0xf/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.329888] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    5.329890] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    dig-out=0xc/0xd

[    5.329891] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    inputs:

[    5.329893] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:      Mic=0x12

[    5.329894] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:      Line=0x13

[    5.329896] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1:    dig-in=0xe

[    5.953335] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC1D1: ca0132 DSP downloaded and running
```

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs Sound Core3D [Sound Blaster Recon3D / Z-Series] (rev 01)

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Card: HDA Creative
> 
> Chip: Creative Sound Blaster Z
> ...

 

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *mouacyk wrote:*   

> 02:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs Sound Core3D [Sound Blaster Recon3D / Z-Series] (rev 01)

 

I don't understand, I have the same card :

```
03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs Sound Core3D [Sound Blaster Recon3D / Z-Series] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB1570 SB Audigy Fx

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
```

I use kernel 4.20.17-gentoo which should contain the patch.

I have sound without loading snd_hda_codec_ca0132.

```
[    3.308307] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1: autoconfig for ALC898: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    3.308309] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.308310] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.308310] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    3.308311] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:    inputs:

[    3.308312] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:      Front Mic=0x19

[    3.308312] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    3.308313] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D1:      Line=0x1a

[    3.312731] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

[    3.312863] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    3.312915] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[    3.319098] random: crng init done

[    3.319099] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

[    3.320711] input: HDA Creative Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input7

[    3.320743] input: HDA Creative Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input8

[    3.320779] input: HDA Creative Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input9

[    3.320809] input: HDA Creative Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input10

[    3.320832] input: HDA Creative Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input11

[    3.320852] input: HDA Creative Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input12

[    3.320871] input: HDA Creative Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/sound/card0/input13
```

But in alsamixer, I get :

```
│    Carte: HDA Creative

│     Puce: Realtek ALC898

│      Vue: F3:[Lecture] F4: Capture  F5: Tout

│ Contrôle: Master [gain dB: -33,75]
```

And I don't have all features like equalizer

https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00185552.html

----------

